# Ghost ship



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Tsunami 'ghost ship' to be sunk by US Coast Guard


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, seems to me 2100 gallons of diesel fuel would have some value in the current market


----------

